# Cats in Vietnamese fine-art



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

Silk painting










Folk Dong Ho print










Gouache painting


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

OH I Love them!!!!!!!!!!

I can see those hanging in my new house (I haven't bought one yet)


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I'm a big fan of that silk painting, it looks great.


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

Padunk, I'm a fan of silk painting too. It looks tender, soft and quiet. Some more silk paintings for you.

Sunshine on the tiled roof










Mirror of the Autumn











In Vietnam, there's an original media named 'Son mai' (Lacquer Painting) but they rarely use this expensive, complicated and difficult media to draw cats. 










However, they still use lacquer painting to decorate fashion sandal! :evil:


----------

